# Web Hosting!



## jayhusky (Aug 21, 2008)

Right...

Hey all I'm looking for anyone who can point me to or knows of a webhost thats Free, Please dont give me the lecture that you should pay because right now I'm paying out for a lot of personal things.

Currently I'm on Freewebs and Need more space and better flexability.
* Please do not refer Byethost.com or phpnet.us *

Specs I need:

250mb+ webspace
250mb+ bandwidth
PHP, MYSQL, CGI
Decent Uptime (Not offline for days on end)

Any help is good.

Thanks

Furcity


----------



## Pi (Aug 21, 2008)

furcity said:


> Hey all I'm looking for anyone who can point me to or knows of a webhost thats Free, Please dont give me the lecture that you should pay



Haven't you asked for this already? Get a job. Or build your own box and host it out of your home.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 21, 2008)

no i haven't and believe me If i had the time and money to build a box and host from home i would but I do not.

anyway I already have a job and am saving for a fursuit. The purpose of the site is not vital it is a personal site and is for hosting my art and such.


----------



## Pi (Aug 21, 2008)

furcity said:


> no i haven't and believe me If i had the time and money to build a box and host from home i would but I do not.
> 
> anyway I already have a job and am saving for a fursuit. The purpose of the site is not vital it is a personal site and is for hosting my art and such.



Then quit complaining. No Free Lunch.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 21, 2008)

Pi said:


> Then quit complaining. No Free Lunch.




I'm not complaining....

Fine I will then..


...


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 21, 2008)

*Sips tea* well I know a few Free hosts, just want you plan host on there, need specfics


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 21, 2008)

Pi said:


> Then quit complaining. No Free Lunch.


please note there is such things as Free lunch =3


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Aug 21, 2008)

furcity said:


> The purpose of the site is not vital it is a personal site and is for hosting my art and such.



Have you tried Furaffinity? I hear their good for furry art.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 21, 2008)

> 250mb+ webspace
> 250mb+ bandwidth
> *PHP, MYSQL, CGI*
> Decent Uptime (Not offline for days on end)


Not happening with a free host. You MIGHT get the bandwidth and the space, but you'll definitely get no PHP/MySQL for free. CGI is a maybe. Sorry, but unless someone here is already paying for hosting or runs their own server, you won't be too successful.


----------



## Pi (Aug 21, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> please note there is such things as Free lunch =3



One of my profs (teaches principles of programming languages, data networks, among others) uses "NO FREE LUNCH" as a catchphrase.

There's pictures of him at the Midnight Breakfast, serving free food. Irony.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 22, 2008)

well mysql isn't a vital need so i can drp that straight away, the purpose of the site was to host all my work and such of which most would break FA's TOS and AUP.(by repetition)

I do know a that there are Free hosts out there with PHP, CGI isn't all that much vital either.... The Mysql was for the gallery and CGI for the forum... Easily sorted though..

Hope this is enough detail.


----------



## valkura (Aug 22, 2008)

I used http://110mb.com, and liked it.  Back then they had the mysql too, but they appear to have dropped that.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 22, 2008)

looks good.....

will have a look in greater detail later.. thanks for the link


----------



## Eevee (Aug 22, 2008)

fyi "CGI" doesn't mean anything and touting it as a feature throws me into an unfathomable rage

if you need a host with support for *Perl* then say so


----------



## Pi (Aug 22, 2008)

Eevee said:


> fyi "CGI" doesn't mean anything and touting it as a feature throws me into an unfathomable rage
> 
> if you need a host with support for *Perl* then say so



no eevee.

cgi means the ability to execute random binaries/scripts conforming to the COMMON GATEWAY INTERFACE. As opposed to PHP/ASP/JSP which are server modules.


```
#!/bin/sh
echo Content-type: text/plain
echo
echo BALLES
```

This is a CGI.

Back in the day support for that used to be nonstandard.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 22, 2008)

EDIT


----------



## Tomtenizze (Aug 25, 2008)

You could try 000webhost.com, they offer 250MB diskspace, 100 GB Data Transfer, PHP and MySQL. I haven't tried it myself, but a know a few who have and it worked fine for them.

If that doesn't help you, I can host it for you. PHP and MySQL support, 129Days uptime so far.


----------



## Blade Leingod (Aug 25, 2008)

I hate people that post replies that do absolutely nothing. As for the free webhosting this should fit your needs with no problem. http://www.zymic.com/free-web-hosting/ and if that doesn't work for ya I myself offer free webhosting.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 25, 2008)

had a look at both and zymic seems to have the better deal for me...
i will look in greater detail later


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 26, 2008)

http://zymic.com -- 5000MB, 5 mysql database and user. Free

There also http://110mb.com -- 5000mb, 0 mysql db and user, you need to pay 10$ for mysql infinite i use em and paid 33$ in total lool


----------



## verix (Aug 26, 2008)

Blade Leingod said:


> I hate people that post replies that do absolutely nothing.



I can only imagine the seething rage a majority of the FAF brings in you, let alone the rest of the Internet.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 26, 2008)

I"m on Zymic myself, though they have limitations but again I prefer Zymic on what I do actually, specially the fact...NO ADS =3


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the refferals everyone, I'v edecided to go with Zymic as they fit the bill and don't have those Irritating little google ads and pop unders that tend to hack you off...

Thanks again

Furcity


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 27, 2008)

You can add ads yourself to make money mehh XD (PPC site)


----------



## Bryantacious (Sep 2, 2008)

i dont feel like looking up the specs right now but I know bravehost is a good one with alot of tools if u like them


----------

